

How I Gave Up on YC - Danilka
https://medium.com/@danilka/how-i-gave-up-on-yc-d0935da5cf44

======
rdlecler1
AirBnb is great, but it's not clear that they would have reached escape
velocity without YC. Yes, anyone can start a company and get a couple of
customers but that MVP is often not sufficient to build a business. Founders
need to be able to eat and live and talent is extremely expensive. Access to
capital, exposure, credibility, these are the most valuable aspects of YC.

